# Excel mehere Werte aus einer anderen Tabelle ermitteln und anzeigen



## darksmilie (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle:

SplateA | SpalteB
a| 3
b| 5
c| 45
a| 43
g| 22
t | 67
a | 9

Ich möchte jetzt mir eine Auflistung aller Werte haben die in "SpalteA" den Wert "a" haben.

Also erwarte ich dieses Ergebnis:
3
9
43

bis jetzt habe ich nur eine Formal erstellt bekommen, die mir leider immer nur ein Wert zurückgibt:
{=INDEX($B:$B;SMALL(IF($A$1:$10="a";ROW($1:$10));1))}

Frage ist jetzt ob ich die Erstellung der Daten automatisch machen lassen kann, anstatt am Ende eine feste Position mitzugeben, da der Input sich stark verändern kann.

Mfg
Darksmilie


----------



## HonniCilest (8. Juni 2017)

Ich würde es hier mit Pivot-Tabellen versuchen


----------



## Drogist (19. Juli 2017)

Ich löse so etwas mit Power Query, -> http://www.excel-ist-sexy.de/power-query-das-add-in/


----------

